# Fabricar antena WIMAX tipo YAGI, que les parece?



## fidodido18 (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola a todos, visto que he buscado en Internet la fabricación de una antena WIMAX y no la he encontrado he decidido diseñar mi propia antena YAGI para WIMAX.

Voy ha realizar una antena YAGI dipolo plegado de 10 elementos (1 reflector, 1 elemento activo, y 8 directores), con una ganancia teórica de aproximadamente 10 dB, aunque en realidad me conformo con 7 dB... porque esta tendría la ventaja de ser externa a diferencia de la entregada por UNE (Colombia) que es interna y un cable muy corto.

Hice mis cálculos para el tamaño de los elementos de mi antena y me dio los siguientes:
reflector: 47,11 mm
activo: 42,8 mm
directores: 38,55 mm
separación entre elementos: 8.5 mm

Los elementos de mi antena los voy a colocar sobre un pedazo de madera.

ahora como hago para el BALUM, por ahí vi que lo puedo hacer con un cable coaxial en U y ellos me daban la formula para el largo de dicho cable, y me dio 28,3 mm

Mi pregunta es si alguien tiene otro pano de antena para wimax, o por el contrario alguien a intentado hacer una antena YAGI para WIMAX con buenos resultados...

desde ya gracias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 25, 2008)

buscá un poquito en google... la verdad que hay mucha data al respecto. vas a encontrar cosas increibles. Tambien en youtube.com hay videos muy interesantes.

Hace poco vi un tutorial para hacer una antenita como la que describis. Como el boom es de madera, la metian en un caño de pvc (como el del desagüe).


----------



## Osvald (Dic 26, 2008)

HOLA todos 
Estoy buscando como realizar el diseño de  wimax alguien podria darme una manito.
gracias


----------



## fidodido18 (Dic 27, 2008)

Hola Dj he buscado en google todo lo que te imaginas, y siempre me encuentro pero con antenas WIFI, tal vez no he colocado las palabras correctas, pero nunca me he podido encontrar con un diseño de antena WIMAX.

Por favor si puedes darme un link con esa información te lo agradeceria...

Voy a buscar en youtube como me recomendaste para ver que tal...


Respecto a lo de osvald, no se que quieres decir, si nos das mas datos tal vez te podriamos ayudar..


----------



## Osvald (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola muchachos talvez no se me entendio bien la pregunta.
Talvez no es el lugar adecuado de la pregunta pero estoy buscando como puedo implantar un servicio de wimax 
en una comunidad que tiene 8.500 km2 y se encuentra a 155km de la ciudad existen cerros y un lago .

les quedaria muy agradecidos con la ayuda de este proyecto. 
ahi les mando la ciudad.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 30, 2008)

fidodido18 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Dj he buscado en google todo lo que te imaginas, y siempre me encuentro pero con antenas WIFI, tal vez no he colocado las palabras correctas, pero nunca me he podido encontrar con un diseño de antena WIMAX.
> 
> Por favor si puedes darme un link con esa información te lo agradeceria...
> 
> ...



Oye Fidodido y todos los demás... LAS ANTENAS, SÓLO SON ANTENAS.

Si las alimentas con señales WiFi, UHF, SHF, FM, CW, WIMAX, googiglu, etc... Siguen siendo antenas... PUNTO.

Con respecto del ballon que preguntas, NO ES NECESARIO en ninguna yagui. Sólo cambia el dipolo plegado por uno abierto, este tiene una impedancia característica de 75 Ω.

SE ME PASABA UN DETALLE: Las antenas yagui son direccionales y, con esa cantidad de elementos que indicaste, más bien será MUY DIRECCIONAL, inadecuada para cubrir áreas extensas.

Saludos:

SE ME PASABA UN DETALLE: Las antenas yagui son direccionales y, con esa cantidad de elementos que mencionas, más bien, MUY DIRECCIONALES, inadecuadas para cubrir áres extensas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2008)

Osvald dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos talvez no se me entendio bien la pregunta.
> Talvez no es el lugar adecuado de la pregunta pero estoy buscando como puedo implantar un servicio de wimax
> en una comunidad que tiene 8.500 km2 y se encuentra a 155km de la ciudad existen cerros y un lago .
> 
> ...



en http://www.mikrotik.com/ vas a encontrar todo lo que necesitas. Al final va a ser menos complicado de lo que parece. Tené en cuenta que estas cosas requieren de una inversión y por eso al momento de comenzar ya no vas a poder parar. El costo inicial de cada cliente es cercano a los 100 dólares (módem y antena). Y la cobertura máxima de un unico nodo a buena altura es de alrededor de los 60km.

El tema está interesante. Yo lo estoy estudiando todavía, pero no estoy muy seguro sobre asumir el compromiso.


----------



## fidodido18 (Ene 5, 2009)

Saludos, gracias por participar en el foro..

mcrven gracias por tu ayuda, voy a cambiar y a probar de una.. tu me dices que con esa cantidad de elementos la hago mas direccional, es cierto pero es porque busco mas cobertura de frente. 

respecto a lo que dice Osvald, no es tan fácil, sobre todo por el primer enlace que tiene que planificar, que es el de la ciudad mas cercana hasta tu localidad, ya que te va tocar colocar aproximadamente 2 repetidoras y todo lo que esto implica.

tal vez puedas alquilar espacio en las antenas de celulares, para evitar hacer estudios topográficos e inversión de estructuras, en para mi el problema no esta en diseñar la red WIMAX ten por seguro que eso ya esta resuelto, el problema es enlazar las dos ciudades. o ya tienes resuelto la conexión a Internet que vas a repartir?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 5, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Si las alimentas con señales WiFi, UHF, SHF, FM, CW, WIMAX, googiglu, etc... Siguen siendo antenas... PUNTO.



googiglu... y eso?

respecto a lo que dice fidodido18, es cierto... solo que yo siempre pienso en chiquito... o sea... para poner una radio fm solo cubrir lo necesario, no más... para ofrecer internet por aire... solo donde convenga, no más... la verdad que tiene mucho que ver con que ya existe muchos servicios aca. Si hablamos de radios fm... tenemos más de 200... si hablamos de proveedores de internet... hay al menos ocho proveedores de internet inalambrico, al menos uno por teléfono y dos o tres por cable... así que en vez de intentar ofrecer el servicio a quienes pueden acceder a cualquier otro, simplemente me limitaría a ofrecer servicio donde no llegan otros servicios...(en realidad llegan, pero pasan de largo jejeje). Espero se entienda mi punto de vista.

Gente, saludos.

PD: mcrven parece enojado de tanto repetir que una antena es una antena... se nota más cuando dice PUNTO. El Chavo del Ocho diría 'bueno pero no te enojes'.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 5, 2009)

fidodido18 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, gracias por participar en el foro..
> 
> mcrven gracias por tu ayuda, voy a cambiar y a probar de una.. tu me dices que con esa cantidad de elementos la hago mas direccional, es cierto pero es porque *busco mas cobertura de frente*.



Mientras más direccional, más cerrado el ángulo de radiación y, por consiguiente menor el área de cobertura. Sólo que estés a kilómetros del área que quieres cubrir y entonces necesitarás W + W + W.

Saludos:


----------



## mcrven (Ene 5, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> mcrven dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira DJ, mantengo mi política de siempre: "No tengo tiempo para enojarme".

Saludos:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 5, 2009)

gente, volviendo a lo que es el tema, alguien puede postear planitos de las distintas antenas empleadas en estas aplicaciones?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 5, 2009)

Cualquier antena funciona, pero solo hay que calcularla segun la longitud de onda y la direccionalidad que quieres, en general hay 2 tipos omnidireccionales (que irradian hacia todos lados) y las direccionales (radian en direcciones especificas), las omnidireccionales tienen menos alcance que las direccionales por que distribuyen la potencia en todas direcciones

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antena
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos6/ante/ante.shtml#tipos

Por ejemplo, una antena parabolica (satelital) te puede servir para transmitir y recibir FM, pero no se ocupa por que seria muy grande y muy direccional en esa frecuencia, en cambio es mas usada en satelites por que lo que necesitas es transmitir a una direccion fija y conocida (en este caso desde y hacia el satelite)


----------



## fidodido18 (Ene 8, 2009)

Bueno, les comento que he cambiado de idea, y hacer una yagi es muy ABURRIDOR y de muchos cuidados, por eso he decidido hacer una DOBLE biquad, para WIMAX y he logrado muy buena señal.

Pronto colocaré fotos para que vean, para resumir logre obtener 4 rayas posibles de 5 en señal a una base que esta a aprox. 4 a 5 Km. sin ninguna clase de conector, ya que conseguir el PIGTAIL de mi router es muy difícil, y viene la parte chistosa del cuento, me toco colocarlo con un caimán jajaja

acá esta la parte teórica, lo hacen para WIFI pero lo adapte a WIMAX, lo hice con dos placas cobre para circuitos impresos, y me gaste 5000 pesos colombianos, algo así como 2 dolares

http://www.compostelawireless.net/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=30

Pronto subiré mis fotos, pero es algo parecido al archivo adjunto


----------



## fidodido18 (Ene 13, 2009)

hola a todos, acá les coloco un tuto, para que vean como hice mi antena tipo bi-QUAD para una frecuencias de 3500 Mhz, tiene fotos! espero comentarios sugerencias y sobre todo que me ayuden a encontrar el BENDITO CONECTOR QUE VA AL MODEM SE 461 de SIEMENS,

saludos!


----------



## fidodido18 (Ene 13, 2009)

Pues les comento que pude lograr igualar con esta antena, las que UNE entrega para localización externa.. pronto les colocare las fotos donde coloco la antena externa que ellos entregan junto a la que yo hice... y la comparación en niveles de señal que entrega el MÓDEM que ellos entregan.

Por lo pronto les muestro las características que me arroja (ver archivo adjunto).

se darán cuenta que tengo menos modulación, de subida que de bajada, esto se debe que hice mi antena para una frecuencia de 3500 Mhz y no me di cuenta que el wimax recibe de bajada entre 3500-3600 y de subida de 3400-3500 Mhz. También puede ver que estoy recibiendo la velocidad contratada que es de 800 Kbps.


----------



## supervil (Ago 26, 2010)

hola fidodido 18, me podrias explicar como conectaste la antena al modem, gracias.


----------



## fidodido18 (Sep 30, 2010)

Saludos supervil, no me habían llegado notificaciones de tu pregunta. la conexión fue con un conector de las antenas wifi (SMA macho) recubriendo la parte interna de la rosca con estanho para que quede a presión.

cualquier cosa mándame un MP

hago una aclaración del manual, el cable que use me da muchas perdidas por el acople de 75ohm, por favor busquen o utilicen un RG58 de excelente calidad! o RG8 que son a 50 ohm, la clave de un buena antena es el conector mas cable (son el 50% de la conexión).


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

fidodido18 dijo:


> Saludos supervil, no me habían llegado notificaciones de tu pregunta.


Al hacer el cambio de plataforma que se hizo, se perdieron las suscripciones. Como la tuya era anterior al cambio, es claro lo que pasó 



fidodido18 dijo:


> cualquier cosa mándame un MP


Mucho cuidado:


> *2.3*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a  otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su  buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que  tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto  de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión.  Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no  solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros  usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*.




Saludos


----------



## morblo (Mar 29, 2012)

fidodido18 dijo:


> hola a todos, acá les coloco un tuto, para que vean como hice mi antena tipo bi-QUAD para una frecuencias de 3500 Mhz, tiene fotos! espero comentarios sugerencias y sobre todo que me ayuden a encontrar el BENDITO CONECTOR QUE VA AL MODEM SE 461 de SIEMENS,
> 
> saludos!




Hola fidodido18. Como estás ?

Estaba viendo tu PDF "diseño de antena biquad para 3500 mhz wimax", y veo que es un post del 2009.

Hiciste alguna versión mejorada en este tiempo que pasó ? Cambiaste algo ?

Necesito hacer una antena así, y queria saber si habias modificado algo.

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------

